# Prolapse on young P. terribilis?



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

So I got the emaciated/underweight frog to eat a bit, but now that the other one is coming out a bit more, I'm noticing a little spot on his rear. Seems like from other posts it's a prolapse, but he's so young, I don't know how that would have happened... pic below


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

It is just a small prolapse best to leave it alone. It will heal i no time. 

Depending on what substarte you used, it is possible the frogs swallow some of this substrate. When they can't digest this happens when pooing it out.


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

I used the JF ABG mix. He stays on the leaf litter and doesn't seem to really grab any substrate when he eats, but maybe he did at some point. Will keep an eye out. Should I get Prep H and apply if it doesn't go away? How long should I wait before doing that?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

It can take a day to two days.. just put a small dish with just a little water in the tank. So if he wants to get in, this may help him get the prolaps back in. I would not use any products the first few days. They frogs are under a lot of unnecesary stress for this.

After this you should stay out of the tank as much as you can. Your not lowering the stress level for the frogs by getting in the tank all the time. The one that is hanging on a thread, should really need some time left alone to recover.


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah I try not to go near it too much, just for feeding. Was giving some springtails to the thinner one (who was eating them as I dropped them in, so that's a good sign) and noticed this guy...


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I won't comment much about using preparation H on a frog. Except to say that it will do nothing to correct the underlying most common causes of cloacal prolapses, which are readily available to research so I won't beat a dead horse.


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

Kmc said:


> I won't comment much about using preparation H on a frog. Except to say that it will do nothing to correct the underlying most common causes of cloacal prolapses, which are readily available to research so I won't beat a dead horse.



So you say you won't say much about the thing I maybe suggested doing (based off of suggestions from searching this very forum) then you go on and... say stuff about that exact thing, and THEN tell me to go search instead of actually providing anything useful or helpful? Maybe think a little bit next time you post, or just don't post at all. Comments like yours are exactly why people abandoned this forum.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I recognize there is a blurry line between giving corrective husbandry advice, and giving veterinary advice. 

ok I will say it. Using Preparation H to shrink the tissue is not as healthy as addressing the possible causes that are well researched, even in amphibian health and medical management.

Calcium deficiencies can affect muscle tension, and cause prolapse in small fauna. The next observable sign are an inability to coordinate prey seizing. Often mistaken for vision problem. They "miss" the prey item.

Electrolyte imbalances can cause prolapse and are often a symptom of other morbidities. 

Bowel obstructions can cause prolapse. Unless you somehow are privy to every single food item seized and eaten, you cannot be assured that an obstruction is impossible.

if it were my frog I would dab a little sugar water on the tissue before doing anything else.


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

much better  it's very much appreciated! lots of conflicting info when searching through this forum...

If it doesn't resolve in the next few days, I'll give the sugar water a go. Not sure what else it could be, I've only had the frog for less than 2 weeks, so hard to know if it's anything to do with diet (which I wouldn't assume).


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks like it's already back in. Will monitor and make sure there isn't any substrate for him to accidentally ingest. Thanks everyone.


----------

